# Interesting Article: Marriage Without Children



## Dena (Oct 12, 2007)

I like visiting the "Ladies Against Feminism" Website. When I went there today, I stumbled upon this article:

Making Home: Marriage Without Children


It also quotes/links to another article within itself. 

What are your thoughts on these articles?


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had an appreciation for LAF for a while now, though of course with some reservations. This reminds me I need to check back in over there more often....I switched computers and forgot to add them as a bookmark.

There's a not-so-subtle element of, for lack of a better word, 'traditionalism.' Many times, it seems they derive their vision for femininity more from 1800's Southern/rural America than from Scripture. I don't know that I have much specific disagreement with them, but the overdone sentimentality makes me skeptical.

With that said, my wife and I have been blessed many times over by their writing, and I love the breadth of issues they address, rightly seeing that nearly everything is affected by a person's view on gender.


----------



## Dena (Oct 12, 2007)

I am asking specifically about the article in question (and about the Al Mohler's article linked in it), not about LAF as a whole, to be clear.


----------

